# This place has gone to the Chipmunks!



## Vince (Jan 13, 2006)

There was a time, long ago, when this forum was a place where size acceptance was debated. Because of the recent record breaking forum format change we have been invaded by critters and other obsequious characters who swoon at the ladies herein. Have these people no sense or shame? 

In the old days everyone contributed in a way that made the discussions interesting. Occasionally flame wars erupted and that was enjoyed by everyone except the hapless participants. I swear this board has been hijacked by the residue who have no where else to go. While I am sympathetic for lonely people I do think there should be some balance re moderating. Whatever is Conrad thinking by making this place one big pass-the-cupcakes pseudo party? We need some puppy dogs tails to go along with all that sugar and spice. 

It is about time we set up a mentoring system where the young admirers can be coached by the seniors about how to behave. These lads have no idea whatever and post like desperate schoolboys with their tongues hanging out. I would like to see a return to the old days where individuals were judged on the worth of their contributions and not the sex and size of their bodies. That was real size acceptance.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 13, 2006)

:shocked: wow. How much of that was serious?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 13, 2006)

there's more than one chipmunk here? SCORE *tounge hangs out*


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 13, 2006)

Vince, I do have to admit some of your post definitly has elements of truth. There's hardly any threads any more that covers the thoughts/feelings and opinions of size acceptance in which, supposedly, this board was created for. 

Where's the stories of how lives have been changed by size acceptence?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 13, 2006)

Vince said:


> It is about time we set up a mentoring system where the young admirers can be coached by the seniors about how to behave. These lads have no idea whatever and post like desperate schoolboys with their tongues hanging out.


I'll bet they're knee-deep in tail, Vince. And yourself?


----------



## Tina (Jan 13, 2006)

I have to say, Vince, your post gave me a good laugh. Just three things, though.

1) There are plenty of serious subjects if you take a look. Fact is, with the old format the main board was practically dead. I'd call this a vast improvement, with a mix of serious, silly and political subjects, as well as SA subjects. All it takes to find them is to look.



Vince said:


> In the old days everyone contributed in a way that made the discussions interesting.



2) You mean your previous and constant pleas for the womens' thigh measurements?  



Vince said:


> It is about time we set up a mentoring system where the young admirers can be coached by the seniors about how to behave. These lads have no idea whatever and post like desperate schoolboys with their tongues hanging out. I would like to see a return to the old days where individuals were judged on the worth of their contributions and not the sex and size of their bodies. That was real size acceptance.



3) See number two.

If you're going to volunteer to mentor these young guys then we'll also have to set up a section for de-programming. It all sounds too complicated, involved and expensive. Let's just keep it as it is -- busy, happy, fun and rewarding.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 13, 2006)

Chipmunks? Where?

Well, I admit I skip over a lot of forums. Those scroll bars are neat things. Others I read and don't respond to. It's all as serious as we want it to be.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 13, 2006)

man I could jump in all directions from this one...lyric quotes, movie quotes, references to classical literature....which one hmm


----------



## Tina (Jan 13, 2006)

Larry, I have a soft spot for Alvin. Can you work him in here somehow?


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 13, 2006)

Don't blame the the many for actions of the few Vince. Now I am for well mannered and gentlemanly discussion as the next person, but well not to get all stuffy necked and stiffed upper lipped about it, I took your post in jest, because otherwise its bordering on unpalitable. 

But to use your words, this 'young admirer, with his tounge hanging out drooling like some disperate school boy', says to you "Well, what can you expect from a New South Welsh Man?" and further more gives him a disticntly working class two fingered salute in a defiant response from across the border. 

However, before this turns into a 'big pass-the-cupcakes pseudo party' (once again another of your terms), I would like to say this: Nobody needs coaching in manners and prose, you can go to finishing school for that. From what I have seen my dear fellow, maybe you start taking in some of your own advice old boy, and behave like a proper chap. 

But the question remains, who exactly are you to preach that the modern world is evil and corrupt, and your viewed past is a utopian paradise?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 13, 2006)

Tina said:


> Larry, I have a soft spot for Alvin. Can you work him in here somehow?



no the bastiage still owes me $5


----------



## Tina (Jan 13, 2006)

Damn.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 13, 2006)

Vince should get his own Soap box in the street.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 13, 2006)

I rather enjoy communicating with the variety of personality types who post here.  Just because I usually take things seriously does not mean I can't get a good chuckle out of a few of the more outspoken and off-the-wall characters. It takes all kinds to make the world go 'round, and I think can keep us from taking *ourselves* too seriously.  

Vive le diference! (I know that's not spelled correctly, but I think you all get my point).


----------



## Vince (Jan 13, 2006)

Look, it is obvious there is a place for a friendly chipmunk. Look at the gals feeding this lil critter! There was a time when Tina posted that her thighs, were, gasp, many, many inches in circumference. Those were the good old days. It amuses me how some women will post images of themselves in the other Dimensions forums but leave us hapless blokes with nothing much to look at. I liked that thread about showing butts. That is the sort of thing that should be currency herein. 

I am coming to terms with finding several of the old Weight Board notables present and handing out serves to those who deserve it. Those gals never disappoint. There should be a petition to bring back Evoc so that this place will have a resident disciplinarian on board to complement the wannabies. Now there is a woman who knows how to hand out brickbats!

Just so you know, I promise to be good from now on.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 13, 2006)

Vince said:


> Look, it is obvious there is a place for a friendly chipmunk. Look at the gals feeding this lil critter!




It's no wonder I've put on 60 lbs in my years here!!


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> I rather enjoy communicating with the variety of personality types who post here.  Just because I usually take things seriously does not mean I can't get a good chuckle out of *a few of the more outspoken and off-the-wall characters.* It takes all kinds to make the world go 'round, and I think can keep us from taking *ourselves* too seriously.
> 
> Vive le diference! (I know that's not spelled correctly, but I think you all get my point).


Guys, I think we're being talked about.


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2006)

Vince said:


> Just so you know, I promise to be good from now on.


Well, where's the pleasure in that??????


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 13, 2006)

Simon, Alvin, & Theodore:







Chip & Dale (Disney):







Mac & Tosh (Warner Bros.):


----------



## Vince (Jan 13, 2006)

> I'll bet they're knee-deep in tail, Vince. And yourself?



Me, I am falling in love all the time! 

I think BB has a chipmunk on her shoulder!


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 13, 2006)

Vince said:


> There was a time, long ago, when this forum was a place where size acceptance was debated. Because of the recent record breaking forum format change we have been invaded by critters and other obsequious characters who swoon at the ladies herein. Have these people no sense or shame?
> 
> In the old days everyone contributed in a way that made the discussions interesting. Occasionally flame wars erupted and that was enjoyed by everyone except the hapless participants. I swear this board has been hijacked by the residue who have no where else to go. While I am sympathetic for lonely people I do think there should be some balance re moderating. Whatever is Conrad thinking by making this place one big pass-the-cupcakes pseudo party? We need some puppy dogs tails to go along with all that sugar and spice.
> 
> It is about time we set up a mentoring system where the young admirers can be coached by the seniors about how to behave. These lads have no idea whatever and post like desperate schoolboys with their tongues hanging out. I would like to see a return to the old days where individuals were judged on the worth of their contributions and not the sex and size of their bodies. That was real size acceptance.


Dude, just becuase there has been an increase of kids on this board doesn't mean that were making this board dirty. For god sakes, were kids. Children. While I agree that we should be respectful and post maturely, we should still be able to goof off on the board, becuase, were young and want to have fun.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 13, 2006)

Jane said:


> Guys, I think we're being talked about.



Yes, you are one of the many fun people I was referring to. And I love the fact that you frequent the board.


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2006)

Thank you, Betty. I always enjoy your posts. Your positive outlook is wonderful and inspiring.

I get such a kick out of fatlane and Chippy. Their wits are so sharp, and they keep me on my toes.

I don't know what the boards used to be like, but I certainly enjoy them now. How would I have ever known BB, Jes, you, my fellow Zappa people, and all the wonderful people here were out there without this board?

Conrad has made available a valuable addition to my life, as have each of the people who post here.


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2006)

Vince said:


> Me, I am falling in love all the time!
> 
> I think BB has a chipmunk on her shoulder!


Uh, Vince, I think that's her head, which contains that rapier wit.


----------



## Vince (Jan 13, 2006)

The rapier part is right. That gal has never liked me. Go figure. It is enough to make me want to retire my admirer certificate!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 13, 2006)

Jane said:


> ...I get such a kick out of fatlane and Chippy. Their wits are so sharp, and they keep me on my toes.



Ain't it the truth. Sometimes I have to do some research just to kow what fatlane is talking about. And even if I don't agree with everyone, I at least learn about another point of view.


----------



## Tina (Jan 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Vince
> 
> Just so you know, I promise to be good from now on.





Jane said:


> Well, where's the pleasure in that??????



He's just joking, Jane.


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2006)

About being good? God, I hope so. That's a sentence I wouldn't pass on anyone.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jan 13, 2006)

Vince said:


> It is enough to make me want to retire my admirer certificate!



Something to think about....


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 13, 2006)

Here you go, sweetheart. Take a nice, big bite. You *know* you want to.


----------



## Vince (Jan 13, 2006)

That's it, I am off to the beach to represent you good people. It is over 90 degrees here and what am I doing messing around with cupcake people?!


----------



## Angel (Jan 13, 2006)

Vince said:


> There was a time, long ago, when this forum was a place where size acceptance was debated. Because of the recent record breaking forum format change we have been invaded by critters and other obsequious characters who swoon at the ladies herein. Have these people no sense or shame?
> 
> In the old days everyone contributed in a way that made the discussions interesting. Occasionally flame wars erupted and that was enjoyed by everyone except the hapless participants. I swear this board has been hijacked by the residue who have no where else to go. While I am sympathetic for lonely people I do think there should be some balance re moderating. Whatever is Conrad thinking by making this place one big pass-the-cupcakes pseudo party? We need some puppy dogs tails to go along with all that sugar and spice.
> 
> It is about time we set up a mentoring system where the young admirers can be coached by the seniors about how to behave. These lads have no idea whatever and post like desperate schoolboys with their tongues hanging out. I would like to see a return to the old days where individuals were judged on the worth of their contributions and not the sex and size of their bodies. That was real size acceptance.



I would like to know how supposedly mature adult men who are either *still* in the closet because they are ashamed of their preferences... or ashamed of the women that they secretly admire... or men who would be completely embarrassed for their family, friends, or colleages to know of their attraction to fat women... or how adult men who *only* frequent Dimensions for purely personal sexual gratification on the side... or grown men who are utterly confused about their own sexuality and preferences... could possibly mentor or be a positive influence in the life of young men who adore fat females. 

Size acceptance could be debated here within the confines of Dimensions for the next fifty years, but will that affect or change enlighten anyone beyond our perimeters? Those of us "here" don't have to debate it "here" because we all believe that we should be accepted just as any other human being is. If society is to ever be changed or even informed of the prejudice that fat people face on a daily basis, then the cause has to be made public and taken out into the mainstream. Word has to go beyond our safe confines here at Dimensions and at other SA websites...and even beyond the BBW/FA private parties and bashes. If so many FAs are still in the closet, ashamed, or confused about who they are, then who is going to be there to back and support the Big Beautiful Women who do venture speak out about size acceptance issues in mainstream America, or in other countries?

Pass me two of those cupcakes, please.


----------



## Angel (Jan 14, 2006)

Vince said:


> Look, it is obvious there is a place for a friendly chipmunk. Look at the gals feeding this lil critter! There was a time when Tina posted that her thighs, were, gasp, many, many inches in circumference. Those were the good old days. It amuses me how some women will post images of themselves in the other Dimensions forums but leave us hapless blokes with nothing much to look at. I liked that thread about showing butts. That is the sort of thing that should be currency herein.
> 
> I am coming to terms with finding several of the old Weight Board notables present and handing out serves to those who deserve it. Those gals never disappoint. There should be a petition to bring back Evoc so that this place will have a resident disciplinarian on board to complement the wannabies. Now there is a woman who knows how to hand out brickbats!
> 
> Just so you know, I promise to be good from now on.



What makes Dimensions good and memorable for men? Women posting their measurements, weights, stats? The images of nearly naked fat women? The images of fat bellies, bubble butts, thunder thighs, wide hips, dimpled cellulite, newly discovered bright pink stretch marks, elbow dimples, deep navels, thick calves, cankles, pudgy feet, chubby fingers, huge hooters, double chins, innumerable rolls of fat, bulging stuffed tummies, a cute fat round face, pillowy upper arms, etc.? Is that all that men care about here? Are women only seen and remembered as body parts and statistics?

I've often wondered... So many men come here for the feebies, and some constantly request and expect more and more of the women who do post their photos. Where were all of you guys when Dimensions was a full-color printed publication / magazine? Were you a subscriber and supporter then? Sometimes it seems as if some of the males here want all the added bonuses and fringe benefits and expect that a compliment given every now and then suffices. Gimme-gimme-gimme. Sort of like the spoiled brat syndrome. If all the pic hungry hounds would have supported the magazine, it would probably still be in print. 

Don't mind me. Sometimes I tend to think out loud.


----------



## Vince (Jan 14, 2006)

If anyone wants to see flesh they don't need to come to Dimensions. This site was a place where intelligent people could relate to each other about issues and so on. The admirers always hang around fat women. No big deal there. Most don't have an ulterior motive except that some pretend to be interested in size acceptance. If you read the posts of the admirers on the paysite board it will reveal how they think. All that stimulus-response stuff is ok but rather boring. The ladies seem to like the attention. Well, good for them. Is that size acceptance? Nope, never has been. It is lust and nothing more. This forum has always been a place where people of size are admired for their intellect and integrity. There is no need to punctuate their posts with photos. We all interact without reference to size and weight. That is size acceptance to me. I do allow that from time to time frivolity reigns and fun occurs. 

About requesting photos from women. They say that human greed is not satisfied even by a shower of gold!


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 14, 2006)

Until I found out how little credibility this guy has I thought he had a point: There is a bit much in the way of random silliness to wade through. I see now that he's a phony lech and maybe I just need to relax.


----------



## Vince (Jan 14, 2006)

> I see now that he's a phony lech




I love this place. The hapless knights are ever ready to defend the ladies from ogres. The ladies hardly need protecting at all. The regulars here skin alive those who displease them!


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 14, 2006)

Well, I'm happy you're happy. I'm just going by what I read about you. I guess I should probably take that with a grain of salt too, but you're a big boy and seem to be good at shrugging that kinda stuff off. I'm not protecting anybody. I'm just callin' it as I sees it.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 14, 2006)

Our dear Vince seems to be flailing about like some sort of nut. Oh very droll seeing as chipmunks have been mentioned. How very dry witted of one. I just hope dear Vince, that you don't include me under your representation; I don't think I would want my good name to be sullied this slavering hypocrit. Like I said before, Vince don't tar everyone with the same brush, don't blame the many for the actions of the few. Get off your soap box and head out into the real world for just a moment, things change, people change. Maybe you are having a midlife crisis.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 14, 2006)

This all sounds so hapless and sheepless to me, Vince. :bow: 

What about a forum where the ladies post their rump measurements and then we guys write about how that makes us feel?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey where all da white women at?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 14, 2006)

Vince said:


> If anyone wants to see flesh they don't need to come to Dimensions. This site was a place where intelligent people could relate to each other about issues and so on. The admirers always hang around fat women. No big deal there. Most don't have an ulterior motive except that some pretend to be interested in size acceptance. If you read the posts of the admirers on the paysite board it will reveal how they think. All that stimulus-response stuff is ok but rather boring. The ladies seem to like the attention. Well, good for them. Is that size acceptance? Nope, never has been. It is lust and nothing more. This forum has always been a place where people of size are admired for their intellect and integrity. There is no need to punctuate their posts with photos. We all interact without reference to size and weight. That is size acceptance to me. I do allow that from time to time frivolity reigns and fun occurs.
> 
> About requesting photos from women. They say that human greed is not satisfied even by a shower of gold!



... and hence the need for paysites. Be nice if everything were free, but we deal with economic realities and come up against the notion of scarcity. If you don't want to look at ads, no matter what the content, then skip every thread in the Paysite board. Problem number one solved.

For problem number two, it's pretty easy to see which threads are serious and which aren't by looking at their titles. Skip threads with goofy titles. Problem number two solved.

Now, where are all the threads you wish were in existence to make your day at Dim complete? If there aren't enough for your liking, then create some. It's not spamming if you're adding content and adding value. 

Granted, not everything everyone says is going to be valued by everyone else. So what? Scroll past the stuff you don't like and keep reading. Problem number three solved and any other problem can be fixed in a similar proactive, intelligent manner.

There ya go.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 14, 2006)

*scrolls past*


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 14, 2006)

ah this is more on my intellictual level *halts scroll past*


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 14, 2006)

Vince said:


> This forum has always been a place where people of size are admired for their intellect and integrity. There is no need to punctuate their posts with photos. We all interact without reference to size and weight. That is size acceptance to me. I do allow that from time to time frivolity reigns and fun occurs.



And if we just stayed to size discussions, without letting us be our funny, weird, and otherwise individual selves, it would defeat that purpose. Size acceptance has to be accepting that a fat person is first of all a person with a personality. You are contradicting yourself in a big way, here, Vince.

Get into the spirit and have some fun when such a post presents itself, or avoid those you have no interest in. That's another benefit of the way these boards are set up. I only lurked on the previous one, but this encourages participation by all sorts of us. Yay!


----------



## NFA (Jan 14, 2006)

I'll gladly take a million chipmunks over one rat, Vince.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 14, 2006)

I predict a "I can't believe you all took this seriously!" retraction in the near future.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 14, 2006)

I can't believe you all took this seriously! I'm not really a chipmunk!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 14, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I predict a "I can't believe you all took this seriously!" retraction in the near future.



Nah, like Larry I refuse to back down. All ya sheepless peeps decked out in boss threads!


----------



## Tina (Jan 14, 2006)

Sheepless peeps? lol

I know of at least one "hapless prawn" here...  (where is Greenighs with her wonderful, retro, illustration of a hapless prawn?)


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 14, 2006)

Can I have an Eva Prawn Cocktail?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 14, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> Can I have an Eva Prawn Cocktail?



Take that sort of talk to the neo-Nazi chipmunk forum, buddy!


----------



## Jane (Jan 14, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> I can't believe you all took this seriously! I'm not really a chipmunk!


Chippy lies. He really is a chipmunk!!!!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 14, 2006)

am not!!!

fine. no chippybutt pic for JANE!!!


----------



## FEast (Jan 14, 2006)

Vince said:


> This forum has always been a place where people of size are admired for their intellect and integrity.


Then why on earth are _you_ here? 

Your reputation precedes you, Vince. Just because these are "new" boards doesn't mean regulars (most with pretty good memories) from the old ones aren't in attendance at the new ones.

If you don't like what you see here, I don't think anybody would mind if you chose not to return.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## fatlane (Jan 14, 2006)

Chop chop chop chop chop...

Tim-BURRRRRRRRRNNNN!!!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 14, 2006)

run awaaaay


----------



## FEast (Jan 14, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> run awaaaay


Are you _kid_ding? Oh, yeah, I'm _so_ scared of the big mean maaaaan!


----------



## Vince (Jan 14, 2006)

Some of you people are more predictable than I am. How about that? Good thing I went out last night for some R & R. Now I can withstand the masked admiration from the oblique ladies with abandon.


----------



## Jane (Jan 14, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> am not!!!
> 
> fine. no chippybutt pic for JANE!!!


PLEASE?????!!!!!!!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 14, 2006)

Hmmm... is it just me or is there a similarity?


----------



## Jane (Jan 14, 2006)

You're blue water?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 14, 2006)

Nononononono... Vince and the venerable Ludwig Ron...


----------



## Jane (Jan 14, 2006)

Oh.....huh, but, butt.....speaking of that, where's the butt shot?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 14, 2006)

Butt shots?

Those anything like belly shots? 

If so, _ew._


----------



## Jane (Jan 14, 2006)

Not in my world.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 14, 2006)

This being the fourth consecutive Jane-Fatlane exchange, I now decalre this thread hijacked.


ARRRRRRRRRR!!!


_"Sticks and stones may break my bones, but you are one dumb Polack!" 
-- Archie Bunker_


----------



## Jane (Jan 14, 2006)

My purpose, exactly. ROFL


----------



## fatlane (Jan 14, 2006)

Rotsomgifdooooooooooopcadiaisp!!!


----------



## Jane (Jan 15, 2006)

"Splain, Lucy." Cause I know it's a good one.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 15, 2006)

Rolling
on
the
stairs
oh
my
God
I'm
falling
down
ouch
ow
ouch
ouch
ow
ouch
ow
ow
ow
ouch
ooooooooooooooooh
please 
call
a
doctor
I
am
in
severe
pain
!
!
!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 15, 2006)

poetically and painfully put Fatlane!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 15, 2006)

I *AM* metaluna!


----------



## Vince (Jan 15, 2006)

QED! 

Pass the cupcakes.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 15, 2006)

metaluna?¿?¿?¿?


----------



## Jane (Jan 15, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Rolling
> on
> the
> stairs
> ...


Icebag time.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 15, 2006)

Quad Erat Demonstrandum Vince old boy.


----------



## Vince (Jan 15, 2006)

I am looking for a disciple to take possession of my BBW video collection.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 15, 2006)

What car did Jesus's Apostles drive?


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

This is not the Random Questions thread, Chippy. Nevertheless, I believe they were too busy riding asses to worry about cars.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 15, 2006)

WRONG!

wrongywrongwrongwrong!


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh yeah? Let's have it, then.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 15, 2006)

They all came in one accord.


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

*groan*

Wait, this isn't a naughty joke, is it?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 15, 2006)

<snort> coffee almost out the nose


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 15, 2006)

Vince said:


> There was a time, long ago, when this forum was a place where size acceptance was debated. Because of the recent record breaking forum format change we have been invaded by critters and other obsequious characters who swoon at the ladies herein. Have these people no sense or shame?
> 
> In the old days everyone contributed in a way that made the discussions interesting. Occasionally flame wars erupted and that was enjoyed by everyone except the hapless participants. I swear this board has been hijacked by the residue who have no where else to go. While I am sympathetic for lonely people I do think there should be some balance re moderating. Whatever is Conrad thinking by making this place one big pass-the-cupcakes pseudo party? We need some puppy dogs tails to go along with all that sugar and spice.
> 
> It is about time we set up a mentoring system where the young admirers can be coached by the seniors about how to behave. These lads have no idea whatever and post like desperate schoolboys with their tongues hanging out. I would like to see a return to the old days where individuals were judged on the worth of their contributions and not the sex and size of their bodies. That was real size acceptance.



WHOA THERE COWBOY!!! :doh: I realize that you're feeling angry, but why did you post this?

I can comfortably say that the Dimensions forum was great when it first began, and it is still great to this day..... Haven't you noticed how many younger people have finally felt the need to speak the truth? Do you have a problem with Fat Admiration (and or Size Acceptance) steming in younger ages? Because that's where it's going.... 

Why do you have a problem with the way things are going? Size Acceptance..... is Acceptance.... Usually people in this so called "subculture" tend to be more acceptant and empathic then people that are close-minded on the topic.....I not saying that everyone is like this, but a good percentage are.... If you have a problem with us little whipper snappers, then I think you need to move elsewhere......

What's this business about a mentoring system? Size Acceptance is not like chivalry... a person doesn't have to act a certain way (another reason why I like size acceptance) to be an advocate of this. If that were the case, then the population of size acceptant people would likely be at a lower percentage.... I mean, It's not like we are a militant group that marches in ranks to spread the word.... We don't have to act a certain way... Whether one supports equal rights of people of size, or they admire them.. or whatever other situation is involved... Size Acceptant people come from all walks of Earth.


O... and for the record.. If you see my signature, you would realize that I started going to the dimensions boards in 2000 (at age 12), and I started actively sending messages in late 2003... I used those usernames all through my teen years....

I mean no harm in posting this, but I don't seem where some of your cognitions are coming from......


----------



## Vince (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, Jon, you sound like you are treading a dangerous path. Why, have you no shame at all being so young and gawking at all those paysite gals. Don't tell me you frequent their sites looking at adult images. Why, I never! Someone should take you by the ear and wash your mouth out with tar soap for posting what you did to me. 

I have to wonder where your parents were to leave you unsupervised on sordid sites like Dimensions. You think it is natural to look at nude women and you even encourage them to post more titillating images. You should be doing your studies and playing sport with your mates. Spending too much time online like you are doing is going to get you into big trouble. At first you merely looked at the ladies. Next thing you will be interacting with them. Goodness knows what you have in mind. I will pray for you. You need to be saved. You seem like a nice chap. Lots of potential there. You don't come across like a dullard so I am keeping my fingers crossed that you won't become a corporeal devotee. Indulging in matters of the flesh, even in thought, is a sin. At your age it is clear you need salvation. I really don't know what to say. I think you are beyond help if you feel entitled to chastise a gentleman like myself. I come here as a stellar person with no ulterior motive at all. I do not debase myself by loitering around the paysite board to gasp at all that filth. It is a good thing that Conrad stopped those hussies from posting pornographic images. It is obvious that they have soiled your mind. Run, do not walk, to your local pastor and ask for help. Delete the images of fat women you have stored on your computer. I am giving you this advice in good faith, Jon, because you seem like you want to be a good boy. Now accept this advice as coming in time to turn you into a good man. You have a long journey ahead of you. Do not squander it on this site. 

I would have been delighted to assist you to learn the ropes about this whole so-called preference. It is a sexual perversion and you should shake your head and start over. Stop drooling at those women and for goodness sake stop all that interacting with them. The paysite is a sinpen. It is not for decent people. I would like to help you but I am afraid you are beyond assistance. You have been brainwashed into believing your sordid fetish is just fine. Just because there are others gawking and behaving as if they were at a strip show doesn't mean that behaviour is acceptable. Now go and do your home work and prove that you are a good lad.


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

LOL Having fun, Vince?


----------



## Vince (Jan 15, 2006)

Tina, you of all people know I have a mission to save wayward minds. I swear I deserve a citation for my assistance in helping lost souls. That lad is doomed the way he is squandering his life gaping at naked fat women. You should join in my moral crusade and perhaps we all can save him!


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

Heh. You're being quite funny today, Vince. I know you're pulling the lad's leg.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 15, 2006)

How funny you are, when you want to be!  You're in excellent form this morning! :bow:


----------



## Vince (Jan 15, 2006)

Tina, you were representing the moral majority when you felt disgusted that some sleazy males were using images of fat women to masturbate. I find that behaviour quite unacceptable and applaud you and other decent women for your stand. Can you imagine what lads like Jon would do if you posted more revealing images of yourself? Depravity starts innocently enough then accelerates to full on debauchery. We can only imagine what that hapless youth is doing to himself when he is alone. People nowadays think no harm can come from overindulgence in corporeal diversions. I disagree. While it is unlikely that physical harm will arrive we can only feel sorry for what is happening to his mind. Pray for him and I will light a candle for him the next time I am in a church. Please do not encourage the lad by pretending that my words are in mirth. They are deadly serious and it is time we all took responsibility for what this place has degenerated into. It is filth and I want no part of it.


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

I believe you're mis-representing me, Vince.

And really, if you want no part of it, you should head for the nearest exit.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 15, 2006)

OH LAWDVINCE I HAVE SINNED AGAINST YOU AND YOUR STUFF!


Forgive me oh high exalted master, save me from my wicked ways that my parents should have stopped although I didn't know about this board until I was an adult of 20.

Please almighty one keep me from gawking and masturbating (even though I'm the best lay I ever have) and instead may I one day have a worthwhile cause like baking cookies or asking for thigh measurements (btw Tina what's yours)

Oh grovel grovel I must! Whee.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 15, 2006)

I like Tina and I'm going to raise money for her college fund. Unless she's already been to college, in which case the monies raised will go to The Human Fund: Money for People.


----------



## Vince (Jan 15, 2006)

What would a sociologist make of this site? Let us not enquire what a psychiatrist would say! The place is bizarre. Critters running around with no direction or control. Old men refusing to assist wayward, obsessive lads. 

I took it upon myself to expose this site for what it is. The ramblings of the multitudes do not a moral argument make. Oh, we should have a beer and a laugh together. That would be fine. Perhaps the young fellas would then learn a thing or two. For me it is almost embarrassing witnessing what other men descend to on this site. I won't allow myself to do base things. Encouraging those desperate women to post naughty photos of themselves reeks of moral ineptitude. Everyone who participates is guilty of an offense.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 15, 2006)

Do you know the muffin man?


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey FLO, is Costanza still in charge of that charity?

Vince, I can see that you are deeply troubled, in several ways, and I would like to help give you direction. It's obvious this place really isn't for you, and doesn't resonate well with your own spiritual and moral innards, so please, help me to help you and Click here to find someone who you may find a deeper kinship with. This is a moral man on the level with what you seem to aspire to in this place, but which we cannot and will not ever reach.

So it is done, so it shall be, nackpacklabia.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 15, 2006)

The muffin man?


----------



## Vince (Jan 15, 2006)

Dear Tina, I know you mean well and have in the past supported feminism. However, you should take more responsibility for what you say. Have you any idea how impressionable young men are? You are a mum so I hope you do. Would you want an older woman to be messing with your son?



> _Nothing is wrong, but I figure most women in their 30's wouldn't be interested in a 20 year old. _Oh, I know of a few here who would be, Thrifty...


----------



## fatlane (Jan 15, 2006)

Tina said:


> Hey FLO, is Costanza still in charge of that charity?
> 
> Vince, I can see that you are deeply troubled, in several ways, and I would like to help give you direction. It's obvious this place really isn't for you, and doesn't resonate well with your own spiritual and moral innards, so please, help me to help you and Click here to find someone who you may find a deeper kinship with. This is a moral man on the level with what you seem to aspire to in this place, but which we cannot and will not ever reach.
> 
> So it is done, so it shall be, nackpacklabia.



No. He's in prison, remember? I took it over.

And... Pat's not his real name? Who knew?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 15, 2006)

Is anyone else thinking about the way he says the same thing over and over in different rephrasings? I'm starting to hear Steven Hawking's voice in my head every time I read one of the posts. 

Boomshakalakaskakalaka..Boomshakalakaskakalaka..Boomshakalakaskakalaka..Boom


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 15, 2006)

In other words, our dear Vince is saying get rid the paysite board, to stop the moral degredation and corruption of impressionable people. For the most part Vince you are spewing that much shit, it appears to have leaked out into another dimension. (Oh very droll, hahahaha). Vince is trying to launch some sort of depraved and bankrupted moral crusade. 

Then I shall challange Vince to a duel. Across the border. At noon, under the midday sun. 

Vince dear lad, this forum is about freedom of choice, and if you don't like some elements of it, nobody is forcing you to read that section or post in there. If things are as bad as you seem to think they are, well 'hop it' then. Nobody is forcing you to come, and all you do is come here, rant and rave about how awful everything is, and how glorious the "good ol' days" were, well tough shit then Vince. 

Oh and Vince, who do you define as "young fellas"? Where is the line drawn, afterall you have given no defination.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 15, 2006)

Now I'm picturing a rousing rendition of "Gather at the River" to get rid of the paysite board.


----------



## Jane (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, Vince, how is it morally superior for you to be ogling the pictures of ladies twenty years your junion?


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

Ohhhhh... I've been out of the loop. I figured George had been working with Neuman on running that charity out of the the great white whale, but it's been a while since I heard anything about it.

And Vince, my son is an adult, as your daughter is; if he wants to date an older woman that's up to him, just like she can date an older man, eh? Telling Thrifty that I know of some posters here who might be interested in younger guys is not a corrupting influence to anyone but you, evidently. Pat is waiting for you on line three.

Chippy, do tell about the Muffin Man. Does he have them, or is he collecting them?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 15, 2006)

Now I'm hearing...OH CRAP STOP THE VOICES IN MY HEAD! AIEEEE *runs off the balcony*


----------



## Jane (Jan 15, 2006)

I hope you were wearing your Chippy-chute.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, color me confused.

Is Vince making a pass at Tina in a backhanded way, or am I reading WAY too much into this?

And, for the record, I'm over 30 and have gas. Therefore, I'm an Old Fart.


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

Chippy, just turn the radio down and the voices will go away.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyone want to watch Shrek? I like the part where the princess inflates a frog.


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

Bite your tongue, FLO. He's just having one final meltdown before he shrinks back into obscurity again.

And here I thought he was *deliberately* trying to be funny. :doh:


----------



## Jane (Jan 15, 2006)

fatlane said:


> OK, color me confused.
> 
> Is Vince making a pass at Tina in a backhanded way, or am I reading WAY too much into this?
> 
> And, for the record, I'm over 30 and have gas. Therefore, I'm an Old Fart.


FL you know how we go off on tangents and kinda wrap around each others thoughts and Jes and Chippy go along and its all a fun ride? Then Tina joins in and it turns into a train trip?

Vince is on his own track, and the bridge is out up ahead.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 15, 2006)

No, Vince is just a drooling old ignorant biggot trying to luanch a bankrupted moral crusade for his own vindictive and probably perverse ends. Vince, have you ever heard the phrase "Those who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones"?


----------



## Jane (Jan 15, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Anyone want to watch Shrek? I like the part where the princess inflates a frog.


Airplane where she has to inflate the auto pilot comes to mind.


----------



## Vince (Jan 15, 2006)

Dear Tina, you once posted that you would no longer respond to my posts. That you have with so much concern for my wellbeing demonstrates that you must care. I do thank you for your public assistance. 

You have a good heart, Tina, and well represent the moral majority.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh bloody hell, why was I brought up in this conversation, even if for a minute point. 

And I am less impressionable than you might believe.

And this thread is more entertaining than it should be.


----------



## Vince (Jan 15, 2006)

I am always amused at the handles some choose. Lord Downunder needs my assistance. Did I not offer to share my BBW collection with this youth? What does he do? He chastises me in public. Has the lad no gratitude?


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes, and you have many times posted that you would behave yourself. Obviously, neither of us stuck to our words on that one, eh?


----------



## Vince (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, Tina, I stirred the pot and people are having fun. What the heck, where is netstalker!


----------



## Vince (Jan 15, 2006)

Young Thrifty has presented for his lesson. The lad is smart. Maybe he can be saved in time?


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 15, 2006)

There will be no saving of anyone unfortunately. We're all a lost cause.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 15, 2006)

Vince said:


> I am always amused at the handles some choose. Lord Downunder needs my assistance. Did I not offer to share my BBW collection with this youth? What does he do? He chastises me in public. Has the lad no gratitude?




so wait you want to share porn with minors now?


----------



## Vince (Jan 15, 2006)

As any good chipmunk knows it would be most improper of me to deprave a wayward mind. I do have acceptable videos for young men. Artistic ones that show how wonderful the large female form can be. I know that young fellas prefer seeing what is taboo. When they are in Sydney they head up to Kings Cross where strip shows are. I guess they have to find out some way. It is much better I suppose than the advice we were given in our day. A famous gynocologist wrote in his marriage manual that on the wedding night the husband should take a flashlight and examine the private areas of his good wife. Today that advice would be seen as perverted or bizarre. Please report here if you have experienced such a thing.

The internet has corrupted the youth of today. I was merely trying to return this site to a more balanced place where intelligence and not hormones win the day.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 15, 2006)

I nominate Vince for patron saint of the board!


----------



## Jane (Jan 15, 2006)

Can I make the "mysterious holy gestures?"


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 15, 2006)

LIKE THIS??


----------



## Vince (Jan 15, 2006)

It was disconcerting to discover that young, shameless fellas had hijacked this forum. To witness mature mums actually encouraging these blokes was sobering. I really do not know what to say.

You can imagine how disappoined I was to see a pompous youth criticize my stance re the dismal state of this site. It was once the proud domain of size acceptance. Conrad spent his resources and time creating this home for women of size. To see the eager youth running amuk is rather sad. The women even encourage them! That is what disturbs me most of all. 

I know that Conrad would rather be tinkering with his fancy hotrods but he really should contribute more and assist the young fellas find their way. Otherwise this will be a cyberdisco where sex and nonsense rule.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 15, 2006)

Do tell who is this "pompous youth".


----------



## Vince (Jan 15, 2006)

It is challenging following the ramblings of our good chipmunk friend. I am sure you are harmless. However, I detect a nasty streak appearing. Share your nuts, good Larry, and do not keep them all to yourself. 

Pompous people, unlike me, pontificate. Examine the recent posts to discover the person. I have nothing but goodness in my heart. Others disguise their real selves with platitudes and advice.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 15, 2006)

what type of humor is it then?

*confused*


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 15, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> LIKE THIS??


 
*snort* *giggle* *snort* (those are delicate little magnolia snorts by the way, I am a proper southern lady  )


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 15, 2006)

In my 8 years here that has to be the most inane doggerel I've had the misfortunate of visually digesting. 

Mr. Madison, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your nuts there, Larry.


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 15, 2006)

I see what this is: An age war. Young vs old. Well, then, I can honestly say that we should let the NEW BLOOD of Dimensions rise up and replace the dinosaurs like Vince here.






















I'm just joking, please don't ban me.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 15, 2006)

You know I'm kinda scared that a guy who looks like an irish priest said that Tina


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

Refraining from saying something about how priests have been getting themselves into trouble for a long time now...


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 15, 2006)

go ahead Tina  I'm Catholic. I can handle it


----------



## Vince (Jan 15, 2006)

Seeing a chipmunk deliver a sermon is a wonderful phenomenon. I am glad I got him out on his chippy pulpit. With all that excitement I am afraid he might fall off that branch!


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

Vince, it is you who is out on a limb.

Chippy, I figure I don't want to offend any Catholics who may be reading the board.


----------



## Vince (Jan 15, 2006)

To Frank, Thrifty and our own Aussie Lord. Feel free to contribute. Do so out of respect for your elders for you all have much to learn. I am impressed with your audacity. However, show some good sense and do not applaud that which has no merit. Learn from others and you will be blessed. My posts here should serve as a template for your contributions.


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm starting a larry fan club.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 15, 2006)

No one can offend a chippy


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 15, 2006)

*offers chippy a nut*


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 15, 2006)

AIEEEE no nuts! Chippy is straight!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 15, 2006)

*sings* 

Ch-Ch-Ch-Chip and Dale *Rescue Rangers*


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 15, 2006)

I have nothing to contribute really. My only posts in this thread so far were for the most part irrelevant. But you seem to enjoy disturbing the peace Vince, to say the least. I would ask why but I'm not sure if I would get a straight answer or if I would get scoffed at.


----------



## Jane (Jan 15, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> No one can offend a chippy


Those who find offense are usually those looking for it. 
Chippy is above all that. On a big woman's ankle having a hell of a time.

Cheetos and nickels for all.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 15, 2006)

Can I have corn chips instead of cheetos?

Nickels work for me, though, you betcha.


----------



## Jane (Jan 15, 2006)

Okay, corn chips for you. Just because it's you.

(Barbecue or plain?)


----------



## fatlane (Jan 15, 2006)

Plain. But with restaurant salsa. None of that stuff out of a jar or - heaven forfend - a can.


----------



## Jane (Jan 15, 2006)

Mercado Juarez salsa.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 15, 2006)

Jane said:


> Mercado Juarez salsa.



YES. You understand me well.

And I bet you're 47 years older than me, hoping to trap my teenage insecurities in your oversexed honey pot.

If so, tell Vince to look the other way! FATLANE SAY WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Jane (Jan 15, 2006)

Damn skippy....


----------



## Mia Davina (Jan 16, 2006)

[COLOR][SIZE]


> At first you merely looked at the ladies. Next thing you will be interacting with them. Goodness knows what you have in mind. I will pray for you. You need to be saved. You seem like a nice chap. Lots of potential there. You don't come across like a dullard so I am keeping my fingers crossed that you won't become a corporeal devotee. Indulging in matters of the flesh, even in thought, is a sin. At your age it is clear you need salvation. I really don't know what to say. I think you are beyond help if you feel entitled to chastise a gentleman like myself. I come here as a stellar person with no ulterior motive at all. I do not debase myself by loitering around the paysite board to gasp at all that filth. It is a good thing that Conrad stopped those hussies from posting pornographic images. It is obvious that they have soiled your mind. Run, do not walk, to your local pastor and ask for help. Delete the images of fat women you have stored on your computer.
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]




how's this for a hussie posting a "pornographic" image?






I for one have NO clue what you are bantering on about, but might I add in that my Aunt is a pator and I don't think she'd appreciate her profession being used in a rage against fat women.

Oh, one more thing for you, my dear. Jon has already gone from looking at us beauties to interacting with us, though not as you might think. He interacts with this hussie on a daily basis because he is one of my best friends.


for the rest of the masses.... the picture is just a preview of what will soon be up on my bbwpinups.com site ^_^ Hope you'll all love me!

-Mia Davina


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 16, 2006)

lets all dub Vince "Queen Hussie"!


----------



## Vince (Jan 16, 2006)

Davina, you obviously have no shame. Befriending an impressionable lad might seem innocent enough but you are leading him down a dangerous path. He should have to win the affection of a woman and shouldn't be rewarded for his enthusiastic posts on the paysite. 

That image is not pornographic to me but I bet the eager lads herein are enjoying the flesh that exhibitionists like yourself delight in displaying. 

You are free to interact with adults. Please make sure his parents understand your arrangement. 

I am a defender of women of size. Please do not attribute to me deeds totally undeserved by my good self.


----------



## Vince (Jan 16, 2006)

I am disappointed to see our diminishing chipmunk resort to insults. We would expect wit and not ridicule to win the day.


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 16, 2006)

Oh, screw my parents, I became an FA when I was 11, I first came to this site when I was 12, I'm not going to wait untill I'm as old as you inorder to interact with my fellow FA's, BBWs, and Chippys.


----------



## Vince (Jan 16, 2006)

That's the spirit Frank. Be proud of what you fancy and don't look back.


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 16, 2006)

Btw, could you come to my board, animexpansion and preach to these kids I have to take care of? And btw folks, I apologise to everyone on my board's behalf for the comments made by my members. The're kids and they don't know any better.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 16, 2006)

who you calling diminishing? i ate 2 pizzas today!


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 16, 2006)

*huggles Chippy* ^_^


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 16, 2006)

AIEEEEE! *wiggles bout*


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 16, 2006)

*huggles tight* SOooooooo Cuuuuuute.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 16, 2006)

i hope no one is taking pics!


----------



## Mia Davina (Jan 16, 2006)

Vince said:


> Davina, you obviously have no shame. Befriending an impressionable lad might seem innocent enough but you are leading him down a dangerous path. He should have to win the affection of a woman and shouldn't be rewarded for his enthusiastic posts on the paysite.
> 
> That image is not pornographic to me but I bet the eager lads herein are enjoying the flesh that exhibitionists like yourself delight in displaying.
> 
> ...




Hunny, I did not meet Jon on a paysite. I wasn't even a model when I met him. And also, he's about 2 months younger than me. We are both nearing the age of 19 and have full freedom to do what we please. We are adults, here in the U.S. and I am not leading him down any path what-so-ever. And you are right, I have no shame because I have nothing to be ashamed of. 

Please, let me also point out that Jon did win my affection because he is one of the kindest and most caring gentlemen I have ever had the pleasure of meeting. Point blank, I love the kid, and that is nothing that comes from paying to see my pictures, as I have previously stated. There is nothing sexual about our relationship and even if there were, you, my dear, would have no business in it at all.

-Mia Davina


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 16, 2006)

*feeds Chippy nuts*


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 16, 2006)

*click*

No, of course not. Why do you ask? (hides her camera)


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 16, 2006)

*points at Vickie


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 16, 2006)

ACK NO NUTS! STRAIGHT CHIPPY!

bring out the poontang


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 16, 2006)

We need only the fattest of the poon tang pies!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 16, 2006)

chippy likes pie!


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 16, 2006)

As do I! Now, bring forth the pie, the pie to feed the SSBBWs!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 16, 2006)

Frank Castle said:


> *points at Vickie



Nuh uh. It wasn't me. (thinkingthinkingthinking)

I know! It was VINCE!!! It's all HIS fault. He was hoping to lure you into a compromising situation and film it. You know how he is -- that hapless prawn thing is just a ruse. 

*click*

Damn. I knew I should've taken it off auto...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 16, 2006)

Vince said:


> Well, Jon, you sound like you are treading a dangerous path. Why, have you no shame at all being so young and gawking at all those paysite gals. Don't tell me you frequent their sites looking at adult images. Why, I never! Someone should take you by the ear and wash your mouth out with tar soap for posting what you did to me.
> 
> I have to wonder where your parents were to leave you unsupervised on sordid sites like Dimensions. You think it is natural to look at nude women and you even encourage them to post more titillating images. You should be doing your studies and playing sport with your mates. Spending too much time online like you are doing is going to get you into big trouble. At first you merely looked at the ladies. Next thing you will be interacting with them. Goodness knows what you have in mind. I will pray for you. You need to be saved. You seem like a nice chap. Lots of potential there. You don't come across like a dullard so I am keeping my fingers crossed that you won't become a corporeal devotee. Indulging in matters of the flesh, even in thought, is a sin. At your age it is clear you need salvation. I really don't know what to say. I think you are beyond help if you feel entitled to chastise a gentleman like myself. I come here as a stellar person with no ulterior motive at all. I do not debase myself by loitering around the paysite board to gasp at all that filth. It is a good thing that Conrad stopped those hussies from posting pornographic images. It is obvious that they have soiled your mind. Run, do not walk, to your local pastor and ask for help. Delete the images of fat women you have stored on your computer. I am giving you this advice in good faith, Jon, because you seem like you want to be a good boy. Now accept this advice as coming in time to turn you into a good man. You have a long journey ahead of you. Do not squander it on this site.
> 
> I would have been delighted to assist you to learn the ropes about this whole so-called preference. It is a sexual perversion and you should shake your head and start over. Stop drooling at those women and for goodness sake stop all that interacting with them. The paysite is a sinpen. It is not for decent people. I would like to help you but I am afraid you are beyond assistance. You have been brainwashed into believing your sordid fetish is just fine. Just because there are others gawking and behaving as if they were at a strip show doesn't mean that behaviour is acceptable. Now go and do your home work and prove that you are a good lad.





Fat Admiration and Size Acceptance are not uniform. The only thing that is similar between us as a people is our preferences.....
It's not like chivalry...... We don't act the same way.

I'm listening to samba-house right now... Most people in this day would consider that as Faux Pas.... but I like it... I shouldn't have to change....

Are you a closet FA or something? I'm a half-breed (or "Bisizual" as Ann Marie cleverly put it an older post on a different topic), and I'm more open-minded about this topic than you are.

And for the record.... Those adult sites are the reason I became an FA turned half-breed in the first place... I know i'm not the first person to do this... 
My parents caught me twice when I was younger, so leave them out of this.... the old dimensions paysite board seemed a lot more softer than the images I observed when I first became an FA.... thusly.. I joined...

I don't go to the paysites anymore.. I just look at the previews... I'm joining my friend Mia Davina's site soon.. Mia and I do interact with each other, and we have never spoken of sexual favors or anything perverted of which you would assume... We've spoken about dating though, but she's 600 miles away..... That's about as close to rated R as I've gotten.....


I'm in my second term of college, Vince..... I made a 3.6 my first term... I think I study enough, so drop this....

As for your statement of religion.... I'm a proud baptist..... I was raised on the church, and I shall never be changed.... Looking at these women is not a sin... My religion limits how far I think about them anyway.. I know about 90% of the girls here aren't single, so I never lust after them.... I don't lust after the single girls either.... 

and here's how I react to a new picture from (insert name of model here):

I look at a picture... Within 10 seconds I'm replying... I haven't said a word, or touched any part of my body...

My replies get over the top on the rarest of occasion, usually because the pictures are comforting to me when I'm not having the best day..... besides the point... The replies from the models are usually what make my day....

Sorry to burst your bubble old man....


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 16, 2006)

Anybody like tarts?


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 16, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Anybody like tarts?


I like the nuaghty kind that can do a few tricks.


----------



## Vince (Jan 16, 2006)

Here ya go, Chippy!

Had to borrow from Trail Canada.

http://www.trailcanada.com/photos/wildlife-chipmunk-01.asp 

View attachment chipmunk-01.jpeg


----------



## Vince (Jan 16, 2006)

To young Jon. I am glad you had the good sense to redress your grievances by posting directly to me. Your disclosures help me assess your situation and I am somewhat concerned about that young woman you have befriended. You seem to be a sensible lad so be careful. I know how eager most young fellows are to do adult things. Well, make sure you know what you are dreaming about because you might get what you wish for. Make your mistakes because you won't listen to what I have to say, anyway. Do not spend too much time looking at pornography because you will require more and more of what makes you excited. You will hardly be interested in a small bbw if you have been around these sites as long as you suggest. I really don't know what to say but you are playing with fire. If you can find a nice gal at college and date her then that would be heaps better than hanging around the internet sex sites!


----------



## Vince (Jan 16, 2006)

Pass the date squares, Vickie, I know you made them especially for me.


----------



## Mia Davina (Jan 16, 2006)

Vince said:


> To young Jon. I am glad you had the good sense to redress your grievances by posting directly to me. Your disclosures help me assess your situation and I am somewhat concerned about that young woman you have befriended. You seem to be a sensible lad so be careful. I know how eager most young fellows are to do adult things. Well, make sure you know what you are dreaming about because you might get what you wish for. Make your mistakes because you won't listen to what I have to say, anyway. Do not spend too much time looking at pornography because you will require more and more of what makes you excited. You will hardly be interested in a small bbw if you have been around these sites as long as you suggest. I really don't know what to say but you are playing with fire. If you can find a nice gal at college and date her then that would be heaps better than hanging around the internet sex sites!




Excuse me, but why are you "somewhat concerned about that young woman you have befriended"?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a feeling "that young woman" won't like that answer.

Just a hunch tho.


----------



## Tina (Jan 16, 2006)

Never thought we'd have our own Dear Abby here, eh?


----------



## Vince (Jan 16, 2006)

I am concerned that young Jon has a good imagination whereas you are probably much more experienced than he is. You might have the same chronological age but that is all. 



> There is nothing sexual about our relationship and even if there were, you, my dear, would have no business in it at all.



As a parent myself this statement concerns me.


----------



## Mia Davina (Jan 16, 2006)

damn straight I don't like that answer...

Vince, you are a despicable excuse for a geriatric patient. You have no right to be insulting me and one of the people I care most about. You comments of how I might be hurting Jon's life are of no use. Get it into your head that when I saw I love him, that's what I mean. He is very near and dear to me and in no way am I leading him into a life of a nymphomanic. We are both "inexperienced" teenagers who come here simply for the support of the community.

You are vapid, rude and seem to understand nothing that Jon and I are both saying to you. I have tried to keep my manners about me, I have tried to be as kind as possible, but you have no crossed a line. I shouldn't have to explain my relationship with Jon to you just so that you can get it into your head that it has NOTHING to do with porn, sex, paysites or me being fat.


----------



## Vince (Jan 16, 2006)

I will have sugar and milk with my tea, dear Tina.


----------



## Mia Davina (Jan 16, 2006)

Vince said:


> I am concerned that young Jon has a good imagination whereas you are probably much more experienced than he is. You might have the same chronological age but that is all.
> 
> As a parent myself this statement concerns me.




You know what, Vince, you are right. I AM more experienced than Jon.. and by more experienced I mean that I was raped by 3 different men when I was a child. That is the extent of my sexual experience. You need not to pry into my life, nor Jon's to get your kicks.


----------



## Vince (Jan 16, 2006)

Dear Mia Davina. You sure have a temper. More reason for Jon to fear for his life. Go take a cold shower or something.


----------



## Vince (Jan 16, 2006)

I am sorry to hear you were sexually abused as a child. My apologies from all the good men out there. I am glad you have some good friends in your life now. Everyone needs love and affection and who am I to discourage a budding online romance.


----------



## Mia Davina (Jan 16, 2006)

Vince said:


> Dear Mia Davina. You sure have a temper. More reason for Jon to fear for his life. Go take a cold shower or something.




The flare of my temper should be quite understood in this situation. You have insulted me many times, and take Jon to be a fool. You sir, are the one who needs to take a cold shower, as I am sure that all of thise attention has got your knickers all in a knot.


----------



## Mia Davina (Jan 16, 2006)

Vince said:


> I am sorry to hear you were sexually abused as a child. My apologies from all the good men out there. I am glad you have some good friends in your life now. Everyone needs love and affection and who am I to discourage a budding online romance.




You are no one, and that is just it. And don't you even try to insinuate that there is anything meaningless about how I feel for Jon because of the fact that we did meet on the internet.


----------



## Vince (Jan 16, 2006)

Dear, sensitive Davina. I am sorry you felt you were insulted. That was hardly my intention. I was merely advising young Jon who was vitually asking for guidance. I doubt anything I said will make any difference whatever in your relationship but bond you even closer together.


----------



## Mia Davina (Jan 16, 2006)

Vince said:


> Dear, sensitive Davina. I am sorry you felt you were insulted. That was hardly my intention. I was merely advising young Jon who was vitually asking for guidance. I doubt anything I said will make any difference whatever in your relationship but bond you even closer together.




And that is the first thing you have said that makes any sense. What you say indeed has no effect on our relationship, but you insist on trying over and over again to intimidate someone into believing that the women who post here are all street corner girls that sell their virginity or lack there of for money. You, Sir, need to kindly butt the fuck out because I am coming to the end of my very short leash and the only reason I have contained myself thus far is because I am relatively new here and hope to keep some respect from other members, unlike you have been able to maintain.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 16, 2006)

Vince said:


> To young Jon. I am glad you had the good sense to redress your grievances by posting directly to me. Your disclosures help me assess your situation and I am somewhat concerned about that young woman you have befriended. You seem to be a sensible lad so be careful. I know how eager most young fellows are to do adult things. Well, make sure you know what you are dreaming about because you might get what you wish for. Make your mistakes because you won't listen to what I have to say, anyway. Do not spend too much time looking at pornography because you will require more and more of what makes you excited. You will hardly be interested in a small bbw if you have been around these sites as long as you suggest. I really don't know what to say but you are playing with fire. If you can find a nice gal at college and date her then that would be heaps better than hanging around the internet sex sites!




I don't have the respect to post directly to you. 

Your sarcasm has a lot to be desired..... 

Why are you concerned about the woman I've "befriended"? I met Mia on Livejournal.... I was randomly searching for friends because I just finished my page... Then I met Mia... It was one of the best things to happen to me... and as she said before, she just recently started modeling, so your statements are still irrelevant....

You also can't understand the fact that I'm 18..... 

I'm a glorious blend of youth and maturity... You apparently can't comprehend that, because you haven't taken your pills..... Whipper Snappers don't feed on porn, as you continously assume.... 

You act as if you are one of the worlds first FA's, and you deserve prestige..... Conrad deserves prestige for his contributions to the movement... All you've done is berate the paysite goers. 

You are intolerable...

You have failed miserably at being even human.... I think I need to mentor you on what it is to admire large women, as well as how to have a personality.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 16, 2006)

now I know why I don't talk about my personal life here. ack!


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 16, 2006)

Just ignore him, hard though it may be.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah probably best to do that. i think something like 2/3s of all his posts are in this topic. says alot.


----------



## Angel (Jan 16, 2006)

I wonder if someone is trying to invoke a former intelligent and very opinionated main board sparring partner who could easily use up all of Dimensions' bandwith without ever posting one photo. 

Times change. Topics change. People come and go. Intelligent replies don't always have to come from those of your own age group, nor do they have to be argumentative, condescending, or longer than two sentences to prove a point.

Some of the young FAs here seem to have a better grip on the difference between size acceptance and fat admiration than the previous generations of FAs. Remember when a certain size acceptance group looked down on a certain b&w publication because men's attractions, desires, and some not so mainstran tendencies were permitted as topics of discussion? Oh, wait. Some things haven't changed.

I've noticed something about the younger FAs. Most are secure in who they are. They aren't afraid to admit that they are attracted to chubby or fat females. They aren't ashamed for their friends or family to know. They aren't afraid to bring a chubby girl home to meet their parents. They aren't afraid to say to the world, "Accept me and my girl or you're not worth my time or effort!" 

Maybe we are witnessing the beginning of a major shift to come. In a few years, these guys will be out in the world, out in the work force. Many of these young FAs here are very intelligent and are college students who may in some way change the way society views fat women. All it takes is one popular or well known person to set the new standards for what is *in*. (examples: designers; professional athletes; those in the entertainment industries). There have always been fat women in society, but there have not always been men who were proud of their fat women. 

Give the young ones a chance. They have so much more at their fingertips than any other generation past has had. Hopefully they will use it to their (and our) advantage.


----------



## Mia Davina (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah I know.. I just get carried away with these things... that's ok... I am all de-rage-ified now ^_^


----------



## Vince (Jan 16, 2006)

The paysite exists because if serves a need for both large women and many of their admirers. That is fine with me. I can't expect an 18 year old to appreciate innuendo and humour.


----------



## Vince (Jan 16, 2006)

You know, Angel, that is a good point about the young admirers. I have met only two in my life. One was Conrad the other was a chap someone called No Idea. Ah, the fun that the younger lads are going to have. I sense a paradigm shift or is it that the younger guys already know how to kowtow to the ladies for favours?


----------



## Angel (Jan 16, 2006)

Vince said:


> You know, Angel, that is a good point about the young admirers. I have met only two in my life. One was Conrad the other was a chap someone called No Idea. Ah, the fun that the younger lads are going to have. I sense a paradigm shift or is it that the younger guys already know how to kowtow to the ladies for favours?



Shifty men have always known what to say or do to get what they want from a woman. But today, in America, and especially in the adult industries, it is the intelligent and confidient women who set the boundries in both vocation and with personal interactions with men.


----------



## Tina (Jan 16, 2006)

Vince, I wonder how your grown, young adult children would feel about the cruel, cutting, two-faced, dis-ingenious ways you are talking to these young adults, and treating them as if they are idiot children in pre-school. You truly go too far here.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 16, 2006)

Angel said:


> I wonder if someone is trying to invoke a former intelligent and very opinionated main board sparring partner who could easily use up all of Dimensions' bandwith without ever posting one photo.



Oh no. Let's not go there. Please?? My aged eyes can't take it. I actually thought of a word for it today -- Marcillibustering. And that is the very last thing we need right now. She has very interesting ideas. I just wish I didn't have a full time job or else I'd have the time to read her posts.



> Times change. Topics change. People come and go. Intelligent replies don't always have to come from those of your own age group, nor do they have to be argumentative, condescending, or longer than two sentences to prove a point.



Bravo. Well said.



> I've noticed something about the younger FAs. Most are secure in who they are. They aren't afraid to admit that they are attracted to chubby or fat females. They aren't ashamed for their friends or family to know. They aren't afraid to bring a chubby girl home to meet their parents. They aren't afraid to say to the world, "Accept me and my girl or you're not worth my time or effort!"



It really does seem that way, doesn't it? And I think it reflects a societal shift that I read/heard about last week, about how people are less judgmental of fat folks than they used to be. Of course, part of it could be that our numbers are growing. When I was growing up, my mom was the only 400 pound woman in our neighborhood. Now I see many SSBBW's out doing things and particpating in life.



> Give the young ones a chance. They have so much more at their fingertips than any other generation past has had. Hopefully they will use it to their (and our) advantage.



True. I wonder how much the internet, and the resulting networking and support that is gleaned from it, have helped FA's find a place where they feel safe enough to then "take it to the world". I hope so.


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2006)

Chippy brightens up my day. As do most of you here. When FL and I are hijacking threads, I sit here and laugh out loud (better than a LOL). You all make my life better. Isn't that what we're all here for? To each of you who touch my life:







Tina, my friends want to have a talk with you about the smilies.


----------



## Vince (Jan 16, 2006)

I guess second degree humour escapes most people. Maybe I have been in Australia too long. Those kids should have stayed on the sin board.


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2006)

No, Vince, we got it. It just wasn't funny.

Oh, and, I'm 52...


----------



## Vince (Jan 16, 2006)

If it wasn't funny then you didn't get it. You are a bigger stirrer than I am.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2006)

Here's the big stirrer:

Thank goodness for big stirrers!

View attachment stirrer.jpg


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2006)

Vince said:


> If it wasn't funny then you didn't get it. You are a bigger stirrer than I am.


Vince, I was involved for 20 years with a man who thought it was funny when he built himself up by putting others down. I recognize the signs. I see the pattern. You can say anything you want about me. When you start on my friends, I jump knee deep in you.


----------



## Tina (Jan 16, 2006)

See, now that's just manipulative bullshit, Vince. You make posts that appear to be funny, at first, to people, including me. When reacting to it as being funny, we are told that you're not trying to be funny, all the while -- and this is the clincher that makes it pathological -- you're bringing in actual grievances, and saying crappy, judgemental things about actual people that you don't know from Adam. This is passive-aggressive behavior and, frankly, something you should be getting some couch time for. If you do this in your real life relationships, I can certainly see why you have consistenly had problems.

Jane, is it becoming an obsession?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't go for the very dry, sarcastic humor. I believe that this type of humor can be quite "belittling." And for those who use it... it doesn't make them look any more impressive.


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2006)

Tina said:


> Jane, is it becoming an obsession?


I'm trying to be careful about double dosing people, Tina. Well, except the squishy ones.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 16, 2006)

Wow, this thread really went through a lot since yesterday. Been quite an interesting read.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 16, 2006)

Aggleaggleaggle... my head is spinning from the last 120 posts to the thread...


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 16, 2006)

Vince said:


> I am always amused at the handles some choose. Lord Downunder needs my assistance. Did I not offer to share my BBW collection with this youth? What does he do? He chastises me in public. Has the lad no gratitude?



I don't want any assistance from some depraved old fool. No I don't want your collection of filth and sickness you deranged fart. I thought someone of your years would have more sheer common decency, and a bit more bloody sense than what you have displayed so far. 

I am not a child, and well not be treated as one. Vince, you are what is wrong with this country, you are a fluffing hypocrite, the which is even worse than being a cheater or a liar. I chastise you like you chastise everyone younger than you. What the hell should I be gratful for? Having the honour of being verbally assualted by you in some derranged attack?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 16, 2006)

I wholeheartedly concur with Mr. Australian Lord. Clearly, he has a firm grasp of the situation and will not be bamboozled. We're all citizens of this place and even though I don't always see eye-to-eye with Mr. AL, he has never treated me in any manner which I found offensive, patronizing, or disingenious. He will speak his mind, stand by his word, and not be afraid to inform me what he thinks in clear and precise language. 

Indeed, he certainly can be said to apply Bismarck's dictum to always observe the protocols of decency, even in a declaration of war.

Mr. Vince, do stand down from your position. You are either failing to be funny or seriously at odds with the general membership here. I respect this community and am willing to exist within the bounds it sets for the greater good of the participants here, and I'm perfectly capable of having fun within the unwritten rules forming here. I encourage you to step back, reevaluate your stance, and keep your counsel to yourself on what you deem right and proper. We can all exist harmoniously on this forum, but only if we adhere to the spirit of the place, not merely the letters of the laws.


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2006)

Well said, FL.


----------



## NFA (Jan 16, 2006)

For crying out loud, Vince, shut up already. Stop coming here and projecting your self-hate on the masses. We get it. You hate fat women and you hate that you are sexually attracted to fat women. Find someplace else to wallow in your self-made muck. You serve no useful purpose in this world when all you occupy yourself with is grasping at random strangers in a desperate attempt to force them to join you in the festering pool of wretchedness you have made of your life.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 16, 2006)

Vince, is all of this a sly attempt to stir up interest in the BBW porn flicks you made and starred in in the late '80s?


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 17, 2006)

Very well put FL.


----------



## Vince (Jan 17, 2006)

If I didn't know better I would swear I was in the backwoods of North Carolina! You people are priceless! You make posting here fun.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 17, 2006)

It looks like you don't know any better Vince. You are derranged and have lost the audience.


----------



## MellieD (Jan 17, 2006)

OK ummmm is this guy for real? I managed to wade through all the posts and now have but a single thought...WTF!?!?!


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 17, 2006)

Best not try and interpret what is is blithering on about, lest you start going insane like he.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 17, 2006)

MellieD said:


> OK ummmm is this guy for real? I managed to wade through all the posts and now have but a single thought...WTF!?!?!



and 


Australian Lord said:


> Best not try and interpret what is is blithering on about, lest you start going insane like he.



AL is right, Mellie. I have waded through this as well, and find Vince is very inconsistent. He just keeps going, ignoring his previous posts and just disagreeing with everyone. No rhyme or reason, just contrariness.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh that this were an ex-thread. Not one that preferred kippin' on its side or that had to be nailed to the perch, ere it muscle up to the bars and went VROOM! Oh that this thread wouldn't go VROOM! if we put twenty million volts through it...


----------



## Vince (Jan 17, 2006)

Alpha males always like to keep a tidy ship. Well done Fl. Very impressive that you have everything under control. Don't forget to put the toilet seat down!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 17, 2006)

Is that your indirect way, Vince, of offering an apology for offending nearly everyone in this forum? Personally, I'd hope that as an adult you can find more socially acceptable ways of getting the attention you so obviously crave. Maybe by posting your measurements, perhaps?


----------



## Vince (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't think the mix of mature women, school boys, and miscellaneous anonymous characters is a good one.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 17, 2006)

You forgot to add yourself in that mix, the "clearly insane, disturbed, mad, irrational nutcase". 

Vince is clearly "attention whoring", in that he will stoop to any low, insult any on and say anything just to be noticed. Freud would be so happy with this case for it cleary shows how sexually frustrated Vince is, and that his subconscious is cleary projecting.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> In the old days everyone contributed in a way that made the discussions interesting. Occasionally flame wars erupted and that was enjoyed by everyone except the hapless participants.




Looks like you got what you were after, Vince


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> I don't think the mix of mature women, school boys, and miscellaneous anonymous characters is a good one.



Oh well. Such is life, my friend. I didn't appreciate the large number of pompous blowhards on the old board, so I didn't post much and found other, more comfortable places to hang out. Seems to me that if you don't like it here you can either a) leave, b) encourage more "appropriate" debate (like this thread ), or c) deal with it. 

But I think you're a big enough boy to do with without insulting the denizens here. Aren't you???


----------



## fatlane (Jan 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> I don't think the mix of mature women, school boys, and miscellaneous anonymous characters is a good one.



*GABBA GABBA WE ACCEPT YOU ONE OF US ONE OF US
GABBA GABBA WE ACCEPT YOU ONE OF US ONE OF US
GABBA GABBA WE ACCEPT YOU ONE OF US ONE OF US
GABBA GABBA WE ACCEPT YOU ONE OF US ONE OF US
GABBA GABBA WE ACCEPT YOU ONE OF US ONE OF US
GABBA GABBA WE ACCEPT YOU ONE OF US ONE OF US
GABBA GABBA WE ACCEPT YOU ONE OF US ONE OF US
GABBA GABBA WE ACCEPT YOU ONE OF US ONE OF US
GABBA GABBA WE ACCEPT YOU ONE OF US ONE OF US
GABBA GABBA WE ACCEPT YOU ONE OF US ONE OF US
GABBA GABBA WE ACCEPT YOU ONE OF US ONE OF US
GABBA GABBA WE ACCEPT YOU ONE OF US ONE OF US*


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 17, 2006)

Vince needs to go to a home. The old fart needs a nap. Let the young take your place in life. We are the future Vince, not you, you no longer matter.


----------



## Mia Davina (Jan 17, 2006)

might I just say what I have already said to many about this guy:

Vince is a poor excuse for a geriatric patient that gets off on pissing people off. He is a closet FA... an insufferable asshole with no vibrator to heed to his cause/


----------



## Tina (Jan 17, 2006)

Frank Castle said:


> Vince needs to go to a home. The old fart needs a nap. Let the young take your place in life. We are the future Vince, not you, you no longer matter.



Okay, I have to say that I'm no more enamored of bagging on older folks than I am younger folks. Can we cut the ageism crap, please? Frank, it's no nobler when you do it than when Vince does it.


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm sorry, your right. I shouldn't do it, but the bastard deserves it.


----------



## Tina (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree that Vince has a way of angering and stirring people up -- it's what he does and he likes doing it. But no one likes to be put in a box and labelled, and I'm no exception. Thank you, Frank.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 17, 2006)

you know what.

IM GONNA HIJACK THIS THREAD!!

and theres not a damn thing you can do about it! 

View attachment 54296.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Jan 17, 2006)

Go ahead. Hijack this thread.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Tina (Jan 17, 2006)

You know, I think this thread has needed hijacking from the first post.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## swamptoad (Jan 17, 2006)

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEE ..... *lol*

View attachment animals.JPG


View attachment animals2.JPG


View attachment animals3.JPG


View attachment animals4.JPG


View attachment animals5.JPG


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## swamptoad (Jan 17, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


>




thats a strange black and white picture *funny*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 17, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> you know what.
> 
> IM GONNA HIJACK THIS THREAD!!
> 
> and theres not a damn thing you can do about it!


Hee, hee!

I *loved* that movie!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 17, 2006)

Meanwhile, back in Thailand...


----------



## Jane (Jan 17, 2006)

I take one darn evening to go to a political event, and the whole place.....well it acts like I do all the time.

Good job, all.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 17, 2006)

There is a difference between Blithering and spamming you know.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 17, 2006)

James Gillray. 1787. George III, Queen Charlotte, and the Prince of Wales gorging at the public trough.


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 18, 2006)

Back in the day I used to be the master at Highjacking threads. If I was younger I would put ol chippy to shame.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 18, 2006)

Whats the point then? You mean we get two idiots for the price of one?


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 18, 2006)

Vince said:


> If I didn't know better I would swear I was in the backwoods of North Carolina! You people are priceless! You make posting here fun.



Look who's talkin', Vince, ya trailerpark cyber hillbilly!  Oughtta be on Jerry Springer, you!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Whats the point then? You mean we get two idiots for the price of one?



We here at the ChippyStore value our customers and aim to provide quality product at a fraction of the cost you might find elsewhere.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 18, 2006)

Your the Wallmart of the internet landscape. 

Sorry, thats a bit harsh.


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

You're right. It was harsh. He doesn't make the government subsidize the health benefits for his employees.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 18, 2006)

Chips gives out health benifits? Spiffy.


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

All responsible employers make health benefits available.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh Vince....

I think you just have your knickers in a twist because you can't whip everyone into a frenzy any more. You're loosing your touch, doll...
but that's ok, we still love ya!!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 18, 2006)

Jane said:


> All responsible employers make health benefits available.


 
Amen! *waves a hankie* Next time you go to a health care professional, ask the office staff if they have benefits.  Sad Sad Sad. Spiffy Chippy... even your imaginary store has benefits. !


----------



## Vince (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi, Sandie. I never thought you were a stirrer. Welcome to the club.

As you know this board has been hijacked by schoolboys and weirdos. They jump up and down kissing butt and despatching honest admirers like myself. I, however, have no ulterior motive of the type fueled by rampant hormones. I lurk and shake my head at what used to be a great forum in size acceptance. The nastiness is still here but the flavour is rather unwitty and hence more offensive. The old days are gone. Soon I will need a walking frame and someone to read me the news! Thank goodness those days are gone when I yearned for pleasures of the flesh. I feel sorry for the hapless admirers who have no clue whatever about how to obtain corporeal congress with some willing flesh. Those clueless cybervandals run amuk soiling what used to be stellar discussions. If the ladies require admiration of that vulgar quality then I feel sorry for them because the depth within leaves much to be desired. Can it be that they deserve what they get and they get exactly what they deserve?

In the meantime, I will remain true to myself and am available to mentor the thoughtless blokes who so badly need instruction.


----------



## NFA (Jan 18, 2006)

Vince said:


> In the meantime, I will remain true to myself and am available to mentor the thoughtless blokes who so badly need instruction.



Okay, um, honest question here. How are you going to mentor yourself?

Isn't that kind of a conflict of interest. I'm really not sure you're the person who should be giving yourself instruction. That just seems like it would be against the point.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 18, 2006)

We should change this thread to: "The battle of wits!"

be cool ya'll.... be cool! *lol*


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

Battle of the Halfwits!


----------



## Vince (Jan 18, 2006)

Larry was owned long ago and is now eating his humble nuts. 

Guys like NFA concern me. Such anger is not healthy. Those without inspiration seldom see it in others. I suggest a good dose of flesh and perhaps all will be okay and some of that anger will evaporate. 

I do not have all the answers. When dealing with other people it is always going to be a challenge. That is why the men should counsel each other and improve their performance. Throwing rocks at Alpha males is not going to make anyone superior. What you have to do is get in there and wrestle with others. That is how you benefit. Don't be afraid because you appear to have some potential for intellectual discussion. Discard the emotions and present using your wit. Then be man enough to accept when you need instruction and improvement.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

No one OWNS the chippy.

Are you advocating slavery? 

Well I don't know how things are in the former penal colony of the former British Empire, but here in the good ol U S of A we don't tolerate such nonsense.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 18, 2006)

Vince said:


> I suggest a good dose of flesh and perhaps all will be okay and some of that anger will evaporate.


 
*snort* he just told you to get laid *snort*  . 
or cannibalism <scratches head> which one which one


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

Any longer.


----------



## Vince (Jan 18, 2006)

Larry, I know you mean well, but for goodness sake go out and get laid! You will be doing everyone a favour. My apologies if I got that wrong.


----------



## Vince (Jan 18, 2006)

I had better explain myself so that there is no misunderstanding. 

From what I have read of what most of the blokes here post, I sense they are clueless and dateless. This is a worry because it punctuates the board with hormone droppings that contaminate and stink up the place. Have these guys no shame? Well, they pat each other on the back and engage in endless silliness. Is that what the women here want? Chipping and laning away with the odd heckler voicing approval? I speak for the intelligent, decent people out there and say, enough is enough. These lads are running around with abandon and being reinforced by lonely women. That is a formula for more of the same. What a pity we have to observe this soap opera. 

The guys here would be better served looking for a date in real life instead on invading this place and making it there cybergal room of fun. Fellas, you are too vulgar and your approaches primitive. All that innuendo and diversion. What the heck is that about? It reminds me of noisy teenage boys trying to get attention. Sorry, boys, that trick doesn't have currency here. Acquire some learning and maybe good discourse will follow.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

Vince said:


> Larry, I know you mean well, but for goodness sake go out and get laid! You will be doing everyone a favour. My apologies if I got that wrong.



is sex always on your mind Father Vince?


----------



## Vince (Jan 18, 2006)

Poor Larry, he has to enquire about corporeal matters. Sex is a vulgar act that is best ignored. However, we are constituted such that occasional congress is mutually rewarding and even healthy. To see a grown man zip around collecting nuts is rather touching. However, those of us who are experienced will detect that this behaviour is a substitute for the real thing.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 18, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> is sex always on your mind Father Vince?


It's not sex, Chippy. It's romance. As outlined in Volume 2, section 3, paragraphs 4 through 7 of his Technical Guidelines For Women Sending Me Nudie Pics... that Vince is one cwazy womantic.

Hey, my Schmoop-Schmoop!


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 18, 2006)

Vince, why won't you die?


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jan 18, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> that Vince is one cwazy womantic.



This having to spread rep around before i can give it again is becoming somewhat tiresome.

Hey, Babygirl


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 18, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> This having to spread rep around before i can give it again is becoming somewhat tiresome.


Aw, c'mon. You remember how to "spread it around," don't ya?

Hijack, schmijack, you are one sexy motherfucker.


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> This having to spread rep around before i can give it again is becoming somewhat tiresome.
> 
> Hey, Babygirl


I have some left today. If I can give to BB again, I will, in your name.

Can't, think I repped BB today even. Sorry.


----------



## Vince (Jan 18, 2006)

Is BB mellowing? That is original and a keeper.



> that Vince is one cwazy womantic


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 18, 2006)

Jane said:


> I have some left today. If I can give to BB again, I will, in your name.
> 
> Can't, think I repped BB today even. Sorry.



Ah, so THAT'S how you folks are boosting your way up the reputation ladder eh? Secrets of the Honeycomb Hideout revealed!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ah, so THAT'S how you folks are boosting your way up the reputation ladder eh?


Nope. It's just good, clean living, regular volunteerism, and devoted service to The Lord.

That, and not being a dick.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 18, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Nope. It's just good, clean living, regular volunteerism, and devoted service to The Lord.
> 
> That, and not being a dick.



Yeah, that last part tends to be a bit of a snag.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

Aieeeeee Dicksnag!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 18, 2006)

_Vince cries at the sight of his defeat, but then Chippy happens along._

Vince: I think I’ll tear him up into little pieces…

Chippy: Oh he does, does he?

Vince: Yes , I think I’ll make a blue-burger out of him!

Chippy: Ha ha! I don’t care what you think!

_Chippy swings, but misses low._

Vince: Oh you DON’T, eh! We’ll soon see about that…

Chippy: He does in truth seem quite annoyed … some reference material be-be-before I’m destroyed!

_He whips out a book._

Chippy: Where ground is soft most often grows, arise, arise, arouse, arose!

_He taps Vince’s nose and it blooms…_

Chippy: A rosy nose?

Vince: Speak your last piece!!

Chippy: Peace, peace! Supplant the doom and the gloom! Turn off what is sour, turn into a flower and bloom… bloom, haha! Bloom, haha! Bloom, bloom, bloom, bloom, bloom!

_Vince runs off covered in flowers._

Jane: First time I saw that Nowhere man, that nobody…I know he was somebody.

Fatlane: You’re right…

_Fatlane calls across the hills…_

Fatlane: Hullo there blue people, won’t you join us? Hook up, and otherwise co-mingle! Whaddaya say?

Vince: Max…

Max: Your blueness?…er…Your newness?

Vince: It’s no longer a blue world, Max…where could we go?

Max: Argentina? 

Fatlane: Are you with us? Will you join?

_Chippy runs back to the Vince._

Vince: Shall we?

_Max agrees…_

Max: No!

Vince: ARRrrgh!!

Max: N-n-y-y-y-y-es, your newness!

Vince: Yeeeeeeeeees, Max…

Chippy: Yes! Ah, Yes is a word with a glorious ring! A true universal utopious thing! Engenders embracing and chasing of blues! The very best word for the whole world to use!

Vince: Yes…let us mix, Max. I never admitted it before, but my cousin is the bluebird of happiness!


(TOO MUCH! AH-AH-AH)

IT'S ALL TOO MUCH.

IT'S ALL TOO MUCH.

“Yes!”


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

Busy, Busy, Busy....


----------



## fatlane (Jan 18, 2006)

Just a copy and paste thing with a few edits, really. But I felt John would have wanted it this way.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 18, 2006)

that was cool!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 18, 2006)

Busted....


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

Is this a bust?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 18, 2006)

Naw. THIS is a bust.


----------



## saucywench (Jan 18, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Busted....


 
Dagnabbit. With a rousing wtf.




Yeah, but it was cute while it lasted.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

BOOOOOBS!


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

As Chippy drives away to "Boooobs," I bid you all good night.

It's been a riot. My mind is reeling.

Sweet dreams.

Be sure and check out the link I posted on the lyrics thread. It you can stand social comment, are not traditionally religious, and don't mind the word penis, you will enjoy the crap out of it.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

ni ni Jane, I'll try not to have more posts than you in the morning (that and I'm nearing my promise #)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 18, 2006)

saucywench said:


> Dagnabbit.


I feel so dirty. 

Now I'll have to go back to passing him notes in homeroom.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

as we approach 300 posts in this thread i want to thank everyone and claim this post as MINE


MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE


----------



## saucywench (Jan 18, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> BOOOOOBS!


 
Mooo.oooh.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 18, 2006)

Vince said:


> Hi, Sandie. I never thought you were a stirrer. Welcome to the club.
> 
> As you know this board has been hijacked by schoolboys and weirdos. They jump up and down kissing butt and despatching honest admirers like myself. I, however, have no ulterior motive of the type fueled by rampant hormones. I lurk and shake my head at what used to be a great forum in size acceptance. The nastiness is still here but the flavour is rather unwitty and hence more offensive. The old days are gone. Soon I will need a walking frame and someone to read me the news! Thank goodness those days are gone when I yearned for pleasures of the flesh. I feel sorry for the hapless admirers who have no clue whatever about how to obtain corporeal congress with some willing flesh. Those clueless cybervandals run amuk soiling what used to be stellar discussions. If the ladies require admiration of that vulgar quality then I feel sorry for them because the depth within leaves much to be desired. Can it be that they deserve what they get and they get exactly what they deserve?
> 
> In the meantime, I will remain true to myself and am available to mentor the thoughtless blokes who so badly need instruction.



Vince...

No stirring here...and I wouldn't join your club if you paid me.

I just think it is quite tragic that you feel you have cornered the market on how to treat fat women. And...I think it's it good that the younger fellows here are not buying into your holier than thou attitude.

When you first signed on to the new forum, I reminded you to be a good boy. You promised me you would. *sigh* 

Try to be nice.






And quit picking on the young folks. They are just fine.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 19, 2006)

bout time we did this 

View attachment post-9-89137-5551diethread.jpg


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 19, 2006)

Vince is just afraid of youth and verility, his own long gone. Vince needs to see a shrink. He has issues, very serious ones.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 19, 2006)

Is it a *battle of wits* marathon or a *lets try to belittle or brainwash* marathon?

These are my sensical or nonsensical questions.


----------



## Vince (Jan 19, 2006)

> I just think it is quite tragic that you feel you have cornered the market on how to treat fat women.



Ah, Sandie, how did you conclude that from a few light remarks made to entertain the diehards? I merely wonder if the kowtowing is what the gals need. Goodness knows it is what they like! Believe me, compared to some in this thread, that you obviously chose to ignor, I am being really good.


----------



## Vince (Jan 19, 2006)

I'll bet they're knee-deep in tail, Vince. And yourself?
I see now that he's a phony lech...
...this slavering hypocrit...
dear Vince seems to be flailing about like some sort of nut.
I'll gladly take a million chipmunks over one rat, Vince.
Vince is just a drooling old ignorant biggot trying to luanch a bankrupted moral crusade for his own vindictive and probably perverse ends.
In my 8 years here that has to be the most inane doggerel I've had the misfortunate of visually digesting. ....what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought.
the dinosaurs like Vince here
Vince, you are a despicable excuse for a geriatric patient.
You are vapid, rude and seem to understand nothing 
You, Sir, need to kindly butt the fuck out because I am coming to the end of my very short leash and the only reason I have contained myself thus far is because I am relatively new here and hope to keep some respect from other members, unlike you have been able to maintain.
You are intolerable...
You have failed miserably at being even human.... 
... the cruel, cutting, two-faced, dis-ingenious ways you are talking to these young adults, and treating them as if they are idiot children in pre-school. You truly go too far here.
I don't want any assistance from some depraved old fool. No I don't want your collection of filth and sickness you deranged fart. I thought someone of your years would have more sheer common decency, and a bit more bloody sense than what you have displayed so far. 
...you are a fluffing hypocrite, the which is even worse than being a cheater or a liar.
For crying out loud, Vince, shut up already. Stop coming here and projecting your self-hate on the masses. We get it. You hate fat women and you hate that you are sexually attracted to fat women. Find someplace else to wallow in your self-made muck. You serve no useful purpose in this world when all you occupy yourself with is grasping at random strangers in a desperate attempt to force them to join you in the festering pool of wretchedness you have made of your life.
Vince, is all of this a sly attempt to stir up interest in the BBW porn flicks you made and starred in in the late '80s?
You are derranged and have lost the audience.
Best not try and interpret what is is blithering on about, lest you start going insane like he.
Is that your indirect way, Vince, of offering an apology for offending nearly everyone in this forum? Personally, I'd hope that as an adult you can find more socially acceptable ways of getting the attention you so obviously crave
You forgot to add yourself in that mix, the "clearly insane, disturbed, mad, irrational nutcase". 
Vince needs to go to a home. The old fart needs a nap. Let the young take your place in life. We are the future Vince, not you, you no longer matter.
Vince is a poor excuse for a geriatric patient that gets off on pissing people off. He is a closet FA... an insufferable asshole with no vibrator to heed to his cause/
I shouldn't do it, but the bastard deserves it.
Vince, why won't you die?
Vince is just afraid of youth and verility, his own long gone. Vince needs to see a shrink. He has issues, very serious ones.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 19, 2006)

Vince said:


> I'll bet they're knee-deep in tail, Vince. And yourself?
> I see now that he's a phony lech...
> ...this slavering hypocrit...
> dear Vince seems to be flailing about like some sort of nut.
> ...



Does this mean you're having a flashback like in old Hollywood films?


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 19, 2006)

At least he can read. There I was thinking he was totally incapable of doing anything.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey, Vince, don't dwell on the negatives:

_*Hullo there blue people, won’t you join us? Hook up, and otherwise co-mingle! Whaddaya say?*_


----------



## Jane (Jan 19, 2006)

But FL, he spent SO MUCH TIME picking out each negative comment and holding them to his breast like a suckling child.

Evidently he enjoyed it in his own Vince way.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 19, 2006)

Vince said:


> Ah, Sandie, how did you conclude that from a few light remarks made to entertain the diehards?


Now showing: *Dance of the Blowhard* ....for all you diehards. Pass the popcorn.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 19, 2006)

You know, folks, you can't win an argument with someone who changes his point every time he's been proven wrong. And there's nothingl "light" about the constant put-downs spewing from him. This is a fantastic board, and apparently somebody needed a little drama.

There's no reasoning with the unreasonable.


----------



## Jes (Jan 19, 2006)

Vince said:


> About requesting photos from women. They say that human greed is not satisfied even by a shower of gold!




I'm as kinky as the next, but not everyone is into that, Vince.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 19, 2006)

_It's all too much
For me to take
The love that's shining all around you
And everywhere
Is birthday cake
So take a piece, but not too much_


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 19, 2006)

ok chippateers! time to bump all the other threads up and push this one into oblivion. it's well past its prime!


----------



## Jane (Jan 19, 2006)

What everyone is saying is:

Never argue with an idiot, they drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 19, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Now showing: *Dance of the Blowhard* ....for all you diehards. Pass the popcorn.




Priceless!!!


----------



## NFA (Jan 19, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> At least he can read. There I was thinking he was totally incapable of doing anything.



To be fair, I'm not sure pressing control-C and then control-V qualifies as reading.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 20, 2006)

Well I think he is a sicko-degenerate. No point in hiding the fact.


----------

